# nasal cancer



## dlcottage (Apr 16, 2012)

my 11 year old girl diagnosed with nasal cancer... My heart is broken what was thought to be a simple lipoma has no turned into a cancerous tumor.. She can only breath out of one nostril chemo and radiation not an option .. She is on predisone and tramadol . please pray some Golden prayers for her ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*dlcottage*

dlcottage

I am so very sorry for your Golden Girl's diagnosis. Several people on the forum have dogs that have had nasal cancer.

Praying for her and you.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

As a golden mom of a golden who is also fighting cancer, I know how hard it is, and I am sending you my positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for your golden girl. It is very hard I know but try to stay positive. What is her name?


----------



## dlcottage (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your prayers my amber is still hanging in there.. I am going to try Yunnan paiyao for her nose bleeds.. Have any of u tried this and what would be the dosage she is 91 lbs ... I will be running it by my vet first ,as well to make sure there are no contradictions, with her predisone she is on and tramadol...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It was mentioned here, I do not know so much about it. I would suggest creating new thread and put Yunnan in subject line. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Amber.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping up!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers..


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

So so so sorry to hear your sad news about Yunnan. Our family too are fighting this horrendous disease which I detest with a raging passion. I'm afraid I don't have much advice as the dog in our family lives with my mum but just wanted to say sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I have no idea why I didn't see your post before. I'm so sorry that you're girl has this terrible disease. Sending thoughts and prayers that she has much more time that is free of pain.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear you have to deal with this horrible disease. I am sure there are many here who can help you through this. ((hugs))


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for your sweet Amber. I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending Amber some positive thoughts.


----------

